# 3500 non-dually



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Does Chevy make a 1 ton truck that is not a dually? I know they used to, but I have never seen or heard of a new 3500 series Chevy that is not a dually. If they do not make one, what is the reason?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

The current 2500HD has picked up the same GVW (9200lbs, I think) as the old 3500 single wheel model had.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

they do not make a new style 3500 singel,like alan said the 2500Hd is 9200 GVWRacross the board now.The old C/K trucks were 9200 also in 1 ton single,except the crew cab 3500 4x4,they were 9600.i think Ford is the only one making 1 ton single wheel trucks now at 9900 GVWR.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The 2500HD actaully has a higher payload capacity than the older 3500 SRW.
Dino


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

the new chevy truck lineup is very confusing anymore, kind of like fords.

no, chevy no longer makes the 3500 srw version anymore, as it is replaced by the 2500hd.

The main reason for this is marketing......no where near as many srw3500 were being sold as 2500 and drw3500, so they basically decided to incorportate the 1 ton into a 2500HD, kind of tricking people into not buying a 1 ton when they really are.

It really gets confusing with other models. My stepfather is buying a new chevy this week.....He wants a 4wd, regular cab 2500 to replace his old 95 4wd 2500. 

Its a nightmare. I told him that the 2500hd is probably more truck than he needs, and he agreed. So we went and looked at regular 2500's and also the 1500HD, which is basically a 2500 also. 

The thing is, chevy only makes the standard 2500 and 1500HD in extended cab or crew cab if you want 4 wd.

So in other words, if you want a 4wd regular cab 3/4 ton pickup, the only choice is the 2500hd now.

So now my stepfather is going to be driving around a 1 ton pickup to take the recycling can to the dump all the time! 

I personally will never buy a 1/2 truck again, but now chevy gives you no 'in between' truck, its either the 1/2 ton or the 1 ton.....at least if you want a regular cab and 4wd.

I think the BIGGEST reason for the way chevy has reconfigured its truck line is plain and simple......LOOK who's buying trucks now....... The amount of 'daily commuters' buying trucks has increased immensely, and chevy is marketing trucks to them more than 'contractors' anymore......if you don't believe me, go to the chevy dealer and see how many duramax diesels are there in a 6 FT EXTENDED CAB WHICH IS COMPLETELY LOADED. These are not WORK trucks, these are now luxury cars.

By changing the 3500 to a 2500hd, it kind of keeps the illusion away that it is a work truck so that they can sell it to Joe smoe to pull his jet skis around once a year.

Same with the elimation of the regular cab 2500 4wd......most people are buying extended cabs and crew cabs now.......and why, because they aren't using them for work, but instead, getting the kids to school!

steve


steve


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Steve,i agree with you on the GM marketing thing,they now have a gaping hole in the lineup.About seeing a lot of duramax truck with short beds,doesnt mean they are being used as cars,the 1500 excabs are for that.I have a dodge quad cab,I chose a short box,not because its my car, i work my truck,it earns its keep every day.My truck plows,and pulls a trailer in the summer,its aslo my main transportation.My friend just bought a 2500HD excab,and also chose the short box,I have another work only truck with a long box if i need something to big for my Dodge,and the short bed,plows much better in tight spots,I had a long box,excab.I have 3 children too,so i do need to be able to take them places.If you buy your truck to tow a gooseneck or bumper pull,why get a long bed,if your not going to use it?The bed on the new Super crew,and compact trucks is a joke,its not even 5 ft long,that is a waste.My frienn with the duramax alos has a work only truck dodg V10,and his duramax has earned its keep,it works hard,has 33K on already,a lot of towing miles,he just got his Boss V on it too.Ive seen a few crew cab dually;s with a painted 2" reciever tube,no scratches in the bed,or 5th wheel plates either,so i wouldnt judge all the shortbed trucks by a few you see.Click on my pics,to see my 2 short bed trucks,with my long bed,they both are work ready.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

*fords super crew*

fords super crew wouldnt make a very good work truck at all. seems to me the box is that composite plastic material. can you imagine throwing something in the box and having it crack or go through the floor.

just my observation
Mark K


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I am pretty sure the 1500HD is crew cab short box only, and only in certain trim levels. I am also pretty sure you can get the regular 2500 in reg cab long bed.
http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado/index.htm
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The 2500 is no longer availabe in reg cab,only in excab short box,thats why the base price starts 3k higher than the 2500Hd does.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

you can get a standard 2500 regular cab 8 ft bed, but only in 2wd.

There are no 4wd regular cab 8 ft bed trucks now beside the 2500hd or the regular 1500.

I also agree chevy has created a 'gap' in there line up.....both myself and my father do a lot of high way driving........let me tell you.......if you think commuting on route 80 is not rigorous on a truck, think again! I like the heavier duty trucks because they hold up much better, not only for work, but for commuting also. Half tons seem to have a lot of suspension, steering, trans problems down the road even when they are only being used for commuting.....I'm a big fan of the Heavier duty trucks.

I think another thing that has happened to the truck market is that trucks are becoming 'twice used' as I like to say. Most guys these days are buying trucks to function for both work and for private use.

The problem with trucks now is that they are TOO dam expensive. Even a base model truck is 26500, base price......

AC is almost standard on almost all vehicles anymore....

What I am saying is this.....Car companies now that trucks are expensive, and if you are going to spend that much money, you might as well spend the extra few bucks and get all the 'toys' because whats the difference between 25 and 30k when you are going to be making payments.

Basically, the truck market is being turned into a 'commuter vehicle'. that's the way I see it.

As for the composite bed materials, I think you should get use too it............I counting on it being the way of the future....You can already get the chevy 1500 with the composite tailgate and I believe a composit bed...

I think composites will be great......They will not 'crack up' like you think....plastics have come a long way now. I wish my truck already had the composite bed....way too many of those 'hair line' scratchs from rubbing up against it and stuff.....plus, it won't dent, so if you get hit with something lighter, it won't show as much damage.....I'm all for them!
steve


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *The 2500 is no longer availabe in reg cab,only in excab short box,thats why the base price starts 3k higher than the 2500Hd does. *


My brother just bought a 2002 2500 (8600 GVW not the HD) reg cab long bed.

Nice truck if you dont want the diesel the HD is just a waste of money IMO.

Oops didnt see steves post sorry for the repeat.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

From Steve's first post,he was looking at 4wd trucks,Bill, your brother's truck must be 2wd,or he has a rare truck.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Yes it is 2wd sorry for the confusion.


----------



## streetkit (Dec 13, 2001)

I have an 87 1 ton 4x4 Crew Cab long bed non-dually. Its a Custom Deluxe with A/C. Everyone who sees this truck tells me that its a rare one??????

Haven't thought much of this but thought I would ask. Is a 1 ton (9200 GVW) non-dually really that rare? What would it be worth? 350, A/T, 4:11 gears. 160K miles. Engine has about 35K, Tranny has 20K.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i am sure its a nice truck but rare does'nt necessarily equal money


----------



## streetkit (Dec 13, 2001)

I agree. I was just curious because of the reaction it seems to get. Its just a good ol work truck to me.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I think gm made alot of those. I see them quite a bit, even tho they are at least 10 yrs or older. I dont think they made that combo once they completed the change over in the early 90's. That combo and the blazer/ subs were the last to change from the box to the 88-2000 pick up style.
Dino


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> I dont think they made that combo once they completed the change over in the early 90's


I'm not exactly sure what year it was, but I did see a 3500 single wheel crewcab longbed on the 90's model that belonged to the state DNR. I would guess it was a 94? Kind of hard to tell.


----------



## nrn51983 (Jan 3, 2002)

Heaviest truck I've seen was a 2001 Chevy 2500 HD with 4wd singles on the rear. It was built for the railroad with all extra suspension and 16.5" E rated tires. Only bad thing about it was it was a 'railrod' and they chopped the box to accomidate the rail runners on it. Oh, it also rode like an old Mack Truck.


----------

